# New member needs advice...



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

I have always had Ariens blowers, and sold my 28" blower this summer. (I want a larger, and more powerful blower.) So, I'm looking for advice on what the best units are out there. My driveway is about 300 feet long, and 24 feet wide. With the 28" blower, it took me about 1.5 to 2 hours after a good storm. (I'm in central New England, so we get our share of snow each season.)

I am eyeing the Ariens Hydro Pro 36, but don't want to rule out other quality machines. 

Ideas / comments / suggestions???? Thank you in advance!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Can't get much bigger than that 1. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

with that big a driveway you need a truck with a plow blade on the front. that's over 7000 square feet? honda guys will say a 1332 and ariens guys will say their big one. probably can't go wrong with either one.

my drive is about 800 square feet and I use a Honda , haha.

but I do have a HS1132 for commercial use. 

post a pic when you can of the blower and drive with 2 feet of snow on it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The Ariens 36 would be you "biggest" choice.
Me, I'd go with a Honda HSS1332ATD.

I have an older Ariens ST1236 that may get lucky and eventually end up being a ST20(24)36 with a twin Honda GX engine.... but it is far from being my priority project...


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> with that big a driveway you need a truck with a plow blade on the front. that's over 7000 square feet? honda guys will say a 1332 and ariens guys will say their big one. probably can't go wrong with either one.
> 
> my drive is about 800 square feet and I use a Honda , haha.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, a plow just destroys the grass. A few years ago ('lovingly' referred locally as "snowmageddon") plow guy brought in a bobcat to push the snow banks further back. Well, in doing so, he removed all of the lower limbs on the blue spruce between the driveway and cemetery next door. (Less than happy...)

As I mentioned in my first post... I've been an Ariens guy my whole life. (Dad had one which is what I grew up with.) I just didn't want to miss an opportunity since I'm currently blower-less.

Thanks for the comments!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rhg1911 said:


> As I mentioned in my first post... I've been an Ariens guy my whole life. (Dad had one which is what I grew up with.)


Ariens Pro36 would be your best choice then (to accomplish the blowing in the least time possible).


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> The Ariens 36 would be you "biggest" choice.
> Me, I'd go with a Honda HSS1332ATD.
> 
> I have an older Ariens ST1236 that may get lucky and eventually end up being a ST20(24)36 with a twin Honda GX engine.... but it is far from being my priority project...


That Honda looks like an amazing machine! Thanks for the lead...


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Ariens Pro36 would be your best choice then (to accomplish the blowing in the least time possible).


Thanks... but I'm not looking for a 'rubber stamp' if you will. I want the best machine I can find for my application. Although I have been an Ariens guy... I do have an open mind. (That Honda you referred to earlier looks impressive!)

"eventually end up being a ST20(24)36 with a twin Honda GX engine.... but it is far from being my priority project..." This sounds like it will be a beast!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rhg1911 said:


> "eventually end up being a ST20(24)36 with a twin Honda GX engine.... but it is far from being my priority project..." This sounds like it will be a beast!!


Yes, I think it will be. 
Eventually I'm hoping to get to do it, we'll see how things go as I have several blowers to fix and sell before I can get to my larger projects.....

Our member Geno built a "monster" Ariens with a twin Honda GX engine


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

"I have always had Ariens blowers, and sold my 28" blower this summer." WHY, summer sale price was great?
(I want a larger, and more powerful blower)" OK................?

"Than


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Hire a plow service. "Unfortunately, a plow just destroys the grass". They shouldn't be touching your grass.


I know this can happen. Either inexperienced, careless or having nowhere else to place the snow, but it does happen.
I used to borrow my bosses pick up truck with a plow, after a couple of big storms and not having where to push the snow, I started pushing it to my lawn, when the snow melted I was so disappointed of the damage that I had not borrowed the plow since and started snowblowing my driveway from then on.
My brothers boss has a driveway which is about 300ft and steep, he used to get a plow take care of it but they started pushing the snow to the sides of the driveway (although told not to) and damaging the lawn. He bought a snowblower and has been snowblowing it since.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would choose the Yamaha 1332 over the Honda snowblower as they have the slick plastic insert in the chute that reduces any chance of clogging. 

A little Fluid Film sprayed in the cross auger housing and on the auger flighting every time you clear the drive and you will be sending snow across the county line.

You could always add 4" wings to the side weldments to make it a 40" snow cannon.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

:smiley-shocked029:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

YSHSfan said:


> My brothers boss has a driveway which is about 300ft and steep, he used to get a plow take care of it but they started pushing the snow to the sides of the driveway (although told not to) and damaging the lawn. He bought a snowblower and has been snowblowing it since.


"(although


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jtclays said:


> "(although told not to)"
> Help me through my day ?????? "They started pushing snow to the side and damaging the lawn". Where did the owner expect the snow to roll off the plow? If they needed the snow to be away from the edge of the lawn, why hire a plow?


"snow rolling of the plow" to the edge of the lawn is the norm. Instead the plow started getting off and away from the driveway and making random piles on the lawn (there is where the damage was happening).


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

jtclays said:


> "I have always had Ariens blowers, and sold my 28" blower this summer." WHY, summer sale price was great?


 No, not a great price... just in the way. Didn't have room to store it only to sell it in the fall.



jtclays said:


> (I want a larger, and more powerful blower)" OK................?


 Is this confusing? I thought this was just a basic, standard desire??



jtclays said:


> "Thanks... but I'm not looking for a 'rubber stamp' if you will."
> 
> Since you don't want a "rubber stamp" , and have a half football field to clear AND, " I just didn't want to miss an opportunity since I'm currently blower-less." Hire a plow service. "Unfortunately, a plow just destroys the grass". They shouldn't be touching your grass. Seems odd..............the whole post.


 . 

You are are reading waaay too much into this. I'm buying a machine. I want a great machine, and don't want to regret not looking at other brands / models. I figured this forum would be a great place to ask this very question. 

I paid a plow service for one season, and just didn't like the quality of work a plow provided (for $150 / storm). I have no problems blowing the driveway, plus... I always cleaned up after the plow anyway. I just want a bigger (read: faster) machine with a greater throwing distance so I don't have to blow the snow 2 or 3 times to clear in front of both garages.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> I know this can happen. Either inexperienced, careless or having nowhere else to place the snow, but it does happen.
> ...
> My brothers boss has a driveway which is about 300ft and steep, he used to get a plow take care of it but they started pushing the snow to the sides of the driveway (although told not to) and damaging the lawn. He bought a snowblower and has been snowblowing it since.


This is kind of the progression I took also. ...and yes, my (former) plow guy ran out of places to put the snow that season.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

leonz said:


> I would choose the Yamaha 1332 over the Honda snowblower as they have the slick plastic insert in the chute that reduces any chance of clogging.
> 
> A little Fluid Film sprayed in the cross auger housing and on the auger flighting every time you clear the drive and you will be sending snow across the county line.
> 
> You could always add 4" wings to the side weldments to make it a 40" snow cannon.


This looks like another fantastic machine... Am i correct that these are only sold in Canada?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, they are only sold in Canada.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rhg1911 said:


> This looks like another fantastic machine... Am i correct that these are only sold in Canada?


Yes, it is correct.
But you can buy them and bring them to US if willing to travel...... (I live in CT and have a Canadian Yamaha YS1028J).


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

I had an older 7524 Ariens that was given to me and it treated me well, however, when we moved to our new house the driveway was 5 times as big and I would be out there for hours. I did my research and had narrowed it down to the Ariens Professional 32" and Honda HSS1332ATD. I went with the Honda based on reviews, auger protection system, tracks and the fact it had the hydraulic lift to adjust the height in seconds to clear a path in the back yard. Price wise its definitely on the expensive side but I am planning on keeping this for many many years, and I asked a couple neighbors around me what they pay to have their driveways plowed and the average seemed to be about $800-1K a season depending on how many storms we get. I think whether you go with Ariens or Honda you will get a quality blower that will last you many years.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

Ok... feature wise, it appears the Ariens is the only . one with wheels. Both the Honda and Yamaha are tracked blowers. My driveway is relatively flat, and although I don't recall having a traction issue with my old blower, I'm wondering if a track blower would be even better. Then, I wonder if the track would be overkill, and I should go with the wider machine...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rhg1911 said:


> Ok... feature wise, it appears the Ariens is the only . one with wheels. Both the Honda and Yamaha are tracked blowers. My driveway is relatively flat, and although I don't recall having a traction issue with my old blower, I'm wondering if a track blower would be even better. Then, I wonder if the track would be overkill, and I should go with the wider machine...


I've used mostly Honda and Yamaha wheeled and tracked snowblowers. From my experience I can tell you that once you use a track machine you more than likely won't want to go back to a wheeled unit.
"Power Steering" makes a huge difference on a tracked machine (specially the way Honda has their new HSS line).
Because of the power steering feature, large snowfalls and a large area to clean I'd be choosing between a Honda HSS1332ATD and a Yamaha YT1332ED.


----------



## rhg1911 (Sep 16, 2017)

I guess the decision is either a wider machine, or track drive: Ariens Hydro Pro 36, or Honda HSS1332ATD. (I don't have the desire to deal with a Canadian purchase... although the Yamaha is a fantastic machine.) From the manufacturer's web sites, the Ariens has a few extra feet of throwing range and hand warmers. The Honda has a battery for easy electric start, and better traction.

We do get a wide variety of snow ranging from light and fluffy to almost total slush. My old Ariens struggled with the shushy crap, but worked through it without ever clogging. This new model has more power, so I would think there would be even less chance of clogging. Looking at the Honda reviews, a user in NH had issues with clogging. Has anyone had clogging issues with either model?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

rhg1911 said:


> My driveway is about 300 feet long, and 24 feet wide.


 

WOW! Now that's a driveway and a half !! ....and then some. Go BIG !!


Welcome aboard, RHG !!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The problem is the chute from what I understand of it as there a steel weldment that is a choke point with this piece of steel that essentially reduces the square area of the chute opening. Honda has said there is no problem, some of the owners of these snow casters have other negative opinions as to whether they clog up. 

The problem with slush is a very large amount of torque and horsepower is needed to clear it.

Genos new frankenstein 2 stage snow blower would have few if any issues with slush and melting snowpack.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Leonz, 
I beg to differ to your comment on Honda denying the clogging. They know some cases exist and they are aware of it. What they say is there is not enough data to support a countermeasure. When there is enough data, they will come with a solution. 

The following is what [email protected] stated on another thread:

_"There's a big difference in denying a problem vs. having enough data to say one exists. I've never denied a problem with clogging, but have said the engineering team must have a significant amount of data to officially declare / define a problem, THEN work toward a fix. 

With snow blowers, it can be quite a challenge, as the engineering team must find a site where the a problem can be reproduced, then travel to that location to evaluate, examine, and collect the data. 

Please keep in mind, while there is a red-hot focus among a dozen or so owner's on this board, there are hundred of thousands of other owner's (globally, including Canada and Europe) with no clogging problems.

You can have absolute confidence, that when there's enough data to convince the engineers of a problem, they will develop a countermeasure. I've been working here 25+ years, and have never seen the QIC group 'ignore' any problem. It can be a slow process, but it does work."_


----------



## .110081 (Sep 16, 2017)

> Please keep in mind, while there is a red-hot focus among a dozen or so owner's on this board, *there are hundred of thousands* of other owner's (globally, including Canada and Europe) with no clogging problems.


I disagree with this part of the statement. While yes there maybe that number of Honda blowers out there in total, there are not hundreds of thousands of the new HSS models. Its the newer HSS models that some are stating that has the problem. I know not that many of the HSS models are not out there because I am still debating getting one and the serial of the one in the showroom is still only 4 digits......like 89** (HSS724ATD)


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello YSHSfan,

I obviously forgot about Honda not hearing about the clogging; but didn't one or more of the SBF members say that they talked to their Honda dealer about it and they did not give the owners any satisfaction?


Leon


----------

